# Children's Ministry International



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.childministry.com/

Does anyone have experience with the resources offered at this site?

Would you recommend this or are there better resources elsewhere?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 10, 2006)

(nak) no clue...and the SOF was too general.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 10, 2006)

nak?

SOF?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 10, 2006)

nak - nursing at keyboard (means please excuse any goofy typos and here's why...basically, so you don't think I've lost my intelligence) I'm used to mom boards and their lingo 

SOF - Statement of Faith

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> nak - nursing at keyboard (means please excuse any goofy typos and here's why...basically, so you don't think I've lost my intelligence) I'm used to mom boards and their lingo
> 
> SOF - Statement of Faith
> ...



Ok, all foreign to me.

The link is from the PCA website. Granted, that does not say a whole lot, but the PCA approves.


[Edited on 8-10-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------

